# [thunderbird overlay?

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich hab >thunderbird-3 gemaskt, weil ich sehr enttäuscht vom Client war, hab also thunderbird-2 noch am Laufen.

Seit gestern (als ich ein word update gemacht hab) stützt mir thunderbird ab, wenn ich ein Attachment versuche aufzumachen

```

No running windows found

/usr/libexec/mozilla-launcher: line 119: 14573 Segmentation fault      $(type -P aoss) "$mozbin" $xulparams "$@"

thunderbird-bin exited with non-zero status (139)

```

Ich hab gerade bemerkt, dass die thunderbird-bin Version <3.0 von Portage Tree gefolgen sind. Hab http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/alt/browser/trunk/prefix-overlay/mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird?rev=57932 zwar eine gefunden, aber ich würde ungern alles neu kompilieren zu müssen. Kennt jemand ein weiteres Overlay, wo ich die bin Versionen finden kann?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Wollte nochmal thunderbird-3.1 testen, mir ist aber aufgefallen, dass mir auch thunderbird-3.1 abstürtzt, sobald ich ein Attachment aufmachen will.

Gesten wurde ein update von xulrunner gemacht, ob es daran liegt? hat jemand ne Idee, was da passiert?

----------

## Necoro

Zum TB selber erstmal: Also ich finde Thunderbird-3.1 um Meilen besser als TB-2 ... aber das ist sicherlich Geschmackssache.

Ferner musste ich auch feststellen, dass die -bin-Versionen der Pakete ... manchmal Probleme machen -- insb. bei libstdc++/gcc-Versionsänderungen. Würde dir an der Stelle zum selberbauen raten (auch wenns bei TB leider recht ewig dauert).

An einem xulrunner-Update sollte es nicht liegen, da afaik TB noch kein externen xulrunner verwendet.

Ideen: 

- schon mal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen?

- vor kurzem gcc geupdated?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Hi

es gibt ein Paar Dinge, die mir an TB-3.x gestört haben, aber die können vielleicht auch an mir liegen:

1. da ich Japanisch lerne, schreibe ich oft Mails auf Japanisch. Zusätzlich hab ich das Locale Switcher Add-On installiert, um mein TB auf Japanisch zu haben. Bei TB-2.x kann ich während des Betries die locale Einstellungen dadurch ändern (gut, TB startet automatisch neu). Bei TB-3 bleibt es selbst nach einem Restart hartnäckig auf Englisch. Ich muss TB mit LANG=ja_JP.UTF-8 thunderbird starten, damit es geht.

2. Wenn ich eine in EUC-JP kodierte Mail bekomme, dann zeigt mit TB-2 (mit locale ja_JP) sie richtig an und wenn ich Replay mache, dann ist diese Kodierung auch Standard. Bei TB-3 musste ich erst per Hand auswählen, sowohl beim Lesen als auch beim Schreiben.

3. Bei TB-2 mit ja_JP locale ändert sich der Text beim Replay von "xys wrote: " zu "xyzさんは書きました", also in der eigenen Sprache. In TB-3 selbst mit ja_JP bleibt der Text auf Englisch und hab niergendwo die Möglichkeit gefunden, dies zu ändern.

Ich hab immer (sprich seit 2004) die -bin Versionen verwendet, bis jetzt noch nie Probleme damit gehabt, das ist das erste Mal (openoffice habe ich gestern kompiliert und die Probleme damit sind weg) dass ich mit den -bin Versionen Ärger habe. Ich werde heute abend das Ding kompilieren und schauen, was da läuft.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - schon mal revdep-rebuild laufen lassen? 
> 
> 

 

ja, das habe ich getan. Das sind die Pakete, die neu installiert werden musste:

```

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/gegl-0.0.22 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/inkscape-0.47 

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.18.1 

[ebuild   R   ] www-client/links-2.2 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r2 

[ebuild   R   ] app-cdr/cdrdao-1.2.3 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-tex/luatex-0.50.0-r1 

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/gimp-2.6.8 

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6

```

wenn ich's richtig sehe, hängt TB von keinem diesen Paketen ab  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - vor kurzem gcc geupdated?
> 
> 

 

nein, eigentlich nicht. Mir ist bei emerge -uvpDN world nicht aufgefallen, dass gcc neu installiert wurde. Aber glibc bestimmt, weil in OpenOffice Probleme mit dem scim Module,  welches GLIBCXX_3.4.11 nicht mehr gefunden hat.

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich habe gerade thunderbird kompiliert und jetzt ist das Problem auch weg.

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt. Hat jemand schon etwas ähnliches erlebt?

----------

